# Defecography Prep



## AIRPLANE

I'm scheduled for a defecography this Monday. I have read posts about many others who have had this test.On my instructions it is called a 'proctogram' but I'm assuming that's one of the many names for what is supposedly the same test-defegram, etc. where you're photographed expelling barium paste while sitting on a commode.I've been searching these names on the internet and have noticed some differences as to whether or not you prep for them. I noticed one hospital in California's website said there was no prep but that people had to pay $1000.00 upfront as it was not covered by insurance. Anyone know about this? My doctor didn't mention anything about no insurance coverage but regardless I'll still have the test. At any rate, I have to do an extensive prep beginning the day before at noon. I have to drink the magnesium citrate (8 oz.) and clear liquids only, drink 8 oz water just about every hour, take 4 dulcolax tablets in the evening, use a dulcolax suppository at night, and bring a 1 quart enema bag to the clinic which I'll fill with water and use at the prep facility 2 hours before the test and then again 45 minutes prior to the test. I'll also use the bag after the test to help begin clearing out the paste.Just wonder why the procedure is different according to some fellow IBSers and web searches. I was wondering if this test was used to test for different things in different people but still you'd think they would essentially be all of the same things. According to my clinic's website, a proctogram is a "test that checks how the sigmoid colon and rectum empty stool". I'm particularly hoping it will show any prolapse issues I may have as well.Would appreciate any input if you've got it. Thanks!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I didn't had prep but i think your doctor is correct to x-rays the sigmoid colon.Be sure to ask him about weither your sigmoid will be x-rays.I drank Barium prior to locate to small bowel but it just blur the sigmoid images....


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I WISH I HAD DONE A PREP.PERHAPS MY SIGMOID WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER FILLED WITH BARIUM.


----------



## Lauri

wow...you are REALLY prepping! I had one about 3 months ago. No prep at all. I had to drink 2 bottles of barium drink over a 2 hour span at the hospital. Actually wasn't that bad. I brought life savers w/me. I popped one in my mouth each time I took a drink. Did you have the test this past monday (9th?). How did it go?


----------



## AIRPLANE

I found the defecography test itself a snap. Really did not experience the embarrassment so many people describe. Thought it was much easier than having someone behind you shoving a scope up your butt. The test was over with very quickly. The prep was naturally very difficult. Whenever I thought I had no more left in me there would be more-right up until I went to the clinic and was in the enema prep room ready to use the water enema before the test. The radiology department was running late so the waiting an extra hour or so was a pain.The test did not show anything which kind of surprised me. I already knew I had a small rectocele and that was all they said they could see. They recommended physical therapy and biofeedback which I am certainly willing to try but I'll remain skeptical in the meantime as I've been to chiropractors and done Kegels with no change but then again my muscles are supposedly tight and from what I've read sometimes Kegels are the last kind of exercise you should do if this is the case. The clinic (Mayo) has a physical therapy and biofeedback program that they said had a 70% success rate but there is about a 3-month waiting list and then I would need to go there for 5 days a week for 2 weeks and the clinic is about 80 miles away so I'm going to try someone locally but can't get in until August 7th.So, once again it will be wait and see and if the therapy doesn't work it looks as though I'll be back on my own. I had hoped to go through the Motility Department evaluation at Mayo, which would have checked additional things, but it was not offered and apparently no follow-up if this physical therapy doesn't work either. Oh well, what else is new?


----------

